# power to the tortoise..



## Willyrail1 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hello all,
I am planning on installing 11 tortoise switches on my locomotive. 
My system is the Digitrax Super Chief 8 amp system (wireless) and my question is; how do I provide power to my tortoise switches by using this Digitrax System?
Thanks in advance,
W.R


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

You can use the DS64 stationary decoder. Check out the details for it on the Digitrax web site. The great part about the DS64 is that you can operate the turnout with a momentary pushbutton at the turnout or by remote control with your handheld controller. It's easy to hookup and program.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

WR

If you don't want to invest in the stationary Digitrax decoders
for your Tortoise turnout motors you could simply wire them
to a panel with double pole double throw switches for each.
You would need to obtain a separate transformer to
power them. These are readily available on the used market.

Don


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Usually just about any wall wart of 6 to 18 volt DC will do. It has to be DC though. The Tortoise is a stall motor which means power can stay applied all the time. This helps keep the points of the turnout snug against the rail. The Tortoise uses very low voltage to operate. If you choose to go the slide DPDT switch, run the center contacts to the Tortoise and the input from the power supply to one end of the slide switch or the other. The other contacts of the slide are criss crossing the power input. You do the reverse of this as well. Power to the center contacts and the Tortoise from each end of the slide switch.


----------

